# Wader blisters



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

How do you guys avoid getting blisters on calves and heels and everywhere from long hikes in waders? I've tried long socks, jeans, under armor none of them seem to prevent it. The boots fit my feet it's just my calves and heels get hammered.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've seen some guys who carry or pack their waders while they walk the dikes in nice hiking boots. Then they only need their waders for shorter distances.

I wear 2 or 3 pairs of socks, whatever it takes to get a good snug fit. Maybe I'm just lucky, but I've never blistered in waders (including a day I walked 10.9 miles in them). I also know a guy who wears nothing but long socks and basketball shorts in his waders and it seems to work well for him.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I put in what feels like several hundred miles walking during the season. Waders get strapped to the backpack until needed. Even when I was wearing 5 mil neoprene and wearing them the full round trip never have had any blisters.

Now use breathable all season and dress for the weather but my base is always a base synthetic liner sock then pull on a pair of thermal bottoms, then a pair of long western boot socks, a pair of sweat pants and last either a pair of redhead wool boot socks or browning wool wader socks. The layer of clothing between each layer socks keeps them from sliding down and bunching up and causing blisters.

Also the same layering I use with my insulated bibs and pack boots for ice fishing. So much more comfortable for walking than Levi's under either one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Bama sokkets. They also wick moisture and keep your feet dry


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird answer but.........pantyhose. 

Helps keep you warm too. I've not used them for the purpose of avoiding wader blisters, but I've put lots of miles in and don't remember getting any.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wader boots with a tighter instep will help. Other than that I always use the ankle garter straps to keep my pant legs in the boot.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

1BandMan said:


> Weird answer but.........pantyhose.
> 
> Helps keep you warm too. I've not used them for the purpose of avoiding wader blisters, but I've put lots of miles in and don't remember getting any.


Only the fish net ones will work. Don't put them on until you get to the parking lot. :mrgreen:


----------

